# iMac G5 écran tire au bleu



## tantoillane (16 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir (à zut, c'est bonjour)

J'ai un iMac G5 20". L'écran tire au bleu. Je pense que la composante rouge est "débranchée" car si je dessine un rond magenta sous PowerPoint, le rond est tout simplement invisible, autrement dit il apparait de la même couleur que la page blanche du ppt qui elle est bleuâtre.

Avant, il suffisait d'éteindre l'ordinateur, de le laisser tranquille 10 minutes et au reboot tout allait bien. Mais voilà, la panne s'est faite de plus en plus fréquente et la voilà maintenant perpétuelle.

J'ai essayé de l'ouvrir et de passer l'aspi dedans (doucement bien sûr) ce qui a eu pour seul effet de remplir mon sac aspi et peut-être quand même de rendre les ventilos un pouième moins bruyant, mais c'est bien tout 

J'attends vos remarques éclairées par un bon sommeil ; Bonne nuit le forum :love:


----------



## Invité (16 Novembre 2010)

2000 messages !!! 

Certainement la carte graphique qui commence doucement a lâcher. Très fréquent sur cette série :mouais:


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Novembre 2010)

Si c'est un rev A, regarde du coté des condensateurs


----------



## tantoillane (17 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses si rapides. Existe t-il une façon simple de savoir si c'est un rev A ou B ? (Je n'ai pas l'iMac sous la main, c'est peut-être écrit dans infos systèmes, mais je ne peux pas vérifier et wikipedia n'en sait rien  )

Ok pour les condensateurs, je vérifierai s'il n'y en a pas un qui est un peu bombé ou jauni.

Petit idée qui me passe par la tête : si je branche un écran externe sur l'iMac (avec le cordon qui va bien) et que l'écran externe n'a pas le même symptome, est-ce qu'on pourrait en conclure que ce n'est pas la carte graphique ? Non pas que je cherche à contredit Invité, mais comme on dit, un idée en amène parfois d'autre


----------



## Invité (17 Novembre 2010)

J'ai pu constater sur un iBook, en faisant la même chose, que c'était la carte graphique qui lâchait.
J'imagine donc que c'est aussi possible de faire le test sur un iMac. 
Si l'image de l'écran externe est bonne, ce n'est pas la carte graphique mais l'écran (bien moins cher qu'une carte mère !  )


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Novembre 2010)

Oui le test de l'écran externe est une bone idées


----------



## tantoillane (17 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je teste ce week-end, vous je vous tiens au courant


----------



## tantoillane (12 Décembre 2010)

Salut,

Bon, ok j'ai un peu de retard par rapport au "je teste ce week-end" 
L'image de l'écran externe est correcte, ce qui veut dire que ce n'est pas la carte graphique.


----------



## tantoillane (1 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir, _et désolé pour le triple-post. Un modo peu concaténer tout cela s'il juge que c'est plus lisible_ 

Alors que je vagabondai sur le net à la recherche d'un écran pas trop cher j'ai vu que le "chipset graphique de la carte mère" pouvait aussi être en cause. Alors avant de faire un achat inutile je préfèrerai avoir deux trois conseils du type : Y a-t-il un moyen de savoir lequel des deux est en cause ? ou simplement, si l'une des deux pannes est plus fréquente ?

Une petite image de ce que je vois et de ce que je devrai voir :rateau:





Bonne année à tous


----------

